# Need to replace my beloved 13 foot nrs sprite



## airhead (Aug 2, 2007)

Even though I love this boat it needs to be replaced, too many good times. THe sprite was perfect. Small enough for a fun paddle boat, respectable transportation on a multi day river trip. A 13 foot vanguard is $2300 and a nrs otter over $1,000 more. Is the otter worth the extra investment or is there an even better choice? Boating season is over so time to gear up for the spring. Thanks


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I think you'll get what you pay for with the NRS over the Vangaurd. Maybe keep an eye on the used boat deals to, buying a used high quality boat in good condition, can be a better investment then a new boat of lesser quality.


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

13' Tributary retails at $2599 w/two thwarts. Nice boat for the money, backed up by a solid Aire warranty.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

I really like the Rocky Mountain Rafts more than the Vanguard (welded instead of glued)--
and on sale right now for 2123

13' Self Bailing Raft


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

If the weight and rollability of the sprite were a couple reasons you were in love with the boat, you won't like the vanguard or the RMR. RMR's are solid boats but they are heavy and roll like iron. Of the boats listed in that price range the trib will roll tighter and be lighter than the others. That means less PVC to take abuse but trade offs are personal preference.

The otter is going to be the closest thing to what you had. Add a couple handles and d rings and it will be real close.


----------

